# Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

Hi,ich habe da mal folgende Frage.
Ich habe 1985 meine Sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt was auch mit dem Sportfischerausweis bestätigt wurde ( grünes Dokument ).
Vor einiger Zeit ist mir dieses (zusammen mit mir ) mal ins Wasser geglitten und seitdem sind  die Unterschriften der Prüfer und die Stempel gar nicht mehr oder nur noch Schehmenhaft zu erkennen.
Meine Frage diesbezüglich wäre jetzt ob jemand weiss wie ich an ein neues Dokument gelange.
Hier bei uns in Hessen ist es eher unproblematisch, ich hatte aber schon mal Probleme eine Angelerlaubnis in Bayern zu erhalten.
Wie gesagt die Prüfung wurde vor einem richtigen Prüfungsausschuss abgelegt, war damals ein mehrwöchiger Lehrgang.
Bin für jede Anregung dankbar, vielleicht ist ja auch ein user hier im board der direkt mit der Ausgabe solcher Lizenzen zu tun hat.

Gruss ich|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Bei dem Landesfischereiverband bei dem Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, die führen Buch.


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

danke für die schnelle antwort,
 ich muss dann aber mal gleich weiterbohren.
mein zuständiger verband wäre dann LFVB Hessen mit sitz in kassel.
muss ich dann persönlich dort vorsprechen, ist ja eigentlich eine urkunde, oder werden die mir glauben schenken wenn ich dort anrufe.
deren archive gehen soweit zurrück und dort sind alle prüfungen die jemals in hessen abgelegt wurden hinterlegt?

gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Nabend,

Hast du neben dem F-Schein nicht auch ein gesondertes Stück Papier bekommen? Quasi als Nachweis?
Damit + dem F-Schein bei der Behörde vorstellig werden. Dann sollte es eigentlich mit dem neuen Dokument klappen...


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Hi Gunnar,
ich war damals 15 jahre alt und die organisation der prüfung hat damals mein vater durchgeführt. ( wir haben damals die prüfung zusammen gemacht )
wenn  also eine teilnahmebestätigung vorhanden gewesen sein sollte, ist/war die in den händen meines dad`s und der kontakt ist heute nicht mehr so das ich nach irgendwelchen unterlagen nachfragen könnte,leider.

gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Rehi,

Ok, blöde Situation.....
Bleibt wohl nur die Variante dort nachzufragen wo der Schein gemacht wurde. ( Verband bzw. ausstellende Behörde)


----------



## obmann (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

die untere Fischerei Behörde hat deine Unterlagen. Petri


----------



## obmann (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Du musst dort selbst erscheinen unter -schreiben und bezahlen gibt nichts

umsonst.Petri


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

@ obmann

wer oder was ist die untere fischereibehörde und wie kontaktiere ich dieselbige?

gruss


----------



## Moringotho (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Hast du neben dem F-Schein nicht auch ein gesondertes Stück Papier bekommen? Quasi als Nachweis?
> Damit + dem F-Schein bei der Behörde vorstellig werden. Dann sollte es eigentlich mit dem neuen Dokument klappen...


 
sers,

das grüne dokument was er meint is die bescheinigung, zumindest war das bei mir auch so. hab meine mal beim umzug verbummelt und musste mir auch eine besorgen....

axo schriftlich anfragen (untere fischereibehörde) reichte bei mir. bekommst dann eine neue bescheinigung über die abgelegte prüfung. die erreichst du übers landratsamt bzw bei kreisfreien städten über die stadtverwaltung.

weiss jetzt aber net sicher ob du dort nachfragen musst wo du die prüfung abgelegt hast oder ob du das auch am derzeitigen wohnort machen kannst.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps zufälle gibts. auch ich hab die prüfung mit meinem vater zusammen gemacht und auch ich hab sehr, sehr wenig kontakt mit ihm.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Hi Holger,

Wird abscheinend in jedem Bundesland anders gemacht.
Hier zB. bekommste nach erfolgreicher Prüfung ein "Schriftstück". Damit gehste aufs Amt und die stellen dir den F-Schein aus.Das "Schriftstück" aber bleibt beim Eigentümer. Damit kannste zB bei Verlust des F-Scheines beim Amt vorstellig werden. Die stellen dir dann einen neuen aus. oder , anders Beispiel - beim Umzug in ein anders Bundesland. Mit dem Papier kann man dann dort den Schein für das entsprechende Bundesland beantragen...


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

suuuper, vielen dank für die vielen schnellen antworten.
werde nächste woche ( ich habe witterungsbedingt noch auszeit ) mal sehen ob ich mit euren tips an einen neuen schein rankomme.
danke nochmal, ich hoffe es funzt.
gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Dann mach mal bitte Meldung wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Moringotho (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

sers,

ich hab meine prüfung 1986 in hessen gemacht und nach bestandener prüfung den *sportfischerpass* bekommen. das ist quasi die prüfbescheinigung. 
das teil musste ich dann ja auch auf der gemeinde vorlegen um meinen *jahresfischereischein* zu bekommen. wäre ja nicht ungewöhnlich wenns in anderen bundesländern anders gemacht wird.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Hm,

also ich habe 2 Dokumente.

- einmal die amtl. Bescheinigung über die erfolgreich absolvierte Prüfung (in der Regel mit Dienstsigel & ner Unterschrift lebenslang gültig!)

- und den damit erst durch Vorlage derselben erlangten Fischereischein (in NRW z.B. 1 Jahres- oder 5-Jahresschein)


In NRW (Köln) ist es z.B. so geregelt, dass man sich mit beiden Dokumenten problemlos einen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen / verlängern lassen kann!

Mit der Prüfbescheinigung alleine *IMMER* - lediglich wenn man die Prüfbescheinigung verloren hat, gilt eine Einschränkung --> hat man nur noch den Fischereischein, dann wird in Köln dieser nur verlängert oder neu ausgestellt, wenn ausstellende Behörde auch schon vorher Köln war.

Damit soll wohl sichergestellt sein, dass wenigstens 1 x die Prüfbescheinigung in Köln vorgelegen hat! (man könnte auch sagen, dass Köln anderen Kommunen wohl mißtraut, da man in der Regel auch dort nur einen Fischereischein überhaupt erhalten konnte, wenn man die Prüfbescheinigung wenigstens bei Erstausstellung des F-Scheines wenigstens 1 x vorgezeigt hat!). -->gilt nicht für den Jugendfischereischein - den gibt es bis zu einem gewissen Alter nämlich auch ohne bestandene Prüfung!

Deswegen kann ich jedem nur raten, seine Prüfbescheinigung immer getrennt vom Fischereischein auszubewahren, *weil man damit jederzeit problemlos einen neuen Fischereischein erlangt!*

Ist nun beides mal verlorengegangen, oder die ausstellende Behörde besteht auf Vorlage der Prüfbescheinigung, dann gibt es dort, wo man einmal die Prüfung abgelegt hat Register, in denen ALLE archiviert sind, die mal erfolgreich ihre Prüfung abgelegt haben - aber das KANN Lauferei werden!

Ernie


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

hi ernie,
ich habe auch zwei dokumente:
1. = farbe blau,  jahresfischereischein ( 1 , 5 , oder 10 jahre, in hessen ) 
2. = farbe grün,  sportfischerpass, Prüfungsbescheinigung mit stempel und    unterschriften


der grüne ist nun unleserlich und die prüfung wurde in riedstadt wolfskehlen abgelegt. ich werde nächste woche als erstes mal bei der gemeinde riedstadt nachfragen ob mir dort geholfen werden kann.
sollte dies nicht der fall sein werde ich mal den verband kontaktieren.

gruss


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Viel Erfolg!

Aber ich denke, dass wird kein Problem, solange nicht alles weg ist & Du Dich im Notfall an die Behörde wenden kannst, die bei Deiner Prüfung zuständig war!

Ernie


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

sooo, heute morgen erste kontaktaufnahme mit gemeinde riedstadt.
nach dreimaligem : " das weiss ich auch nicht,ich verbinde sie mal mit... "
bekam ich dann die anweisung mich an das landratsamt zu wenden.
bisher habe ich dort niemanden errreicht.
aber ich bleibe am ball.

gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Moin

Sach mal 42er Barsch

Heißt bei euch die Sportfischerprüfung (Nachweiß) auch Sportfischerpaß????
Ich habe hier nen blauen Jahresfischreischein,nen grünen Sportfischerprüfungsnachweiß (der bald wieder Blank ist so alt und ausgeblichen) und für jeden Verein nen Sportfischerpaß,alles sind verschiedene Dokumente.

Sportfischerpaß gibt es nur bei Vereinseintritt eines VDSF angehörigen Vereins.Prüfung ist klar,und Jahresschein gibt es beim Amt.

Die Prüfung (Nachweiß) haben hier im Norden nix mit dem Sportfischerpaß zutun.


lg


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

o.k.

um mal zu veranschaulichen was ich meine :














so sieht das teil aus.

gruss


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

ich seh nix


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

wieso?


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

aha jetzt sehe ich es


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

Und ich mach gerade fotos....hätt ich mir sparen können.


Ja das ist der Prüfungsnachweiß,aber kein Sportfischerpaß der sieht anders aus.

Oben einmal VDSF Sportfischer-Paß und DAV Paß darunter Jahresfischereischein.


|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

@gründler
bei uns sagt man : zwei a....löcher , ein gedanke. LOL
aber auf jedenfall danke für die bemühungen.

es gibt neuigkeiten.
das landratsamt  verbindet mich weiter zu dem sport-,kultur-, und ehrenamt.
dort erhalte ich die information das die gemeinde oder der landrat mit der sportfischerprüfung nichts zu tun hat.
es gibt erst seit 1990 die " STAATLICHE FISCHERPRÜFUNG " die von den gemeinden veranstaltet / abgehalten wird.
meine " SPORTFISCHERPRÜFUNG " wäre sache des landesverbandes hessischer sportfischer oder dem verein deutscher sportfischer.

das komische daran ist nur das ich letztes jahr die verbände schon kontaktiert hatte und diese mich an die gemeinde verwiesen haben in der die prüfung damals stattfand. !! ??????????????????

der herr vom landratsamt gab mir aber noch den tip, beim regierungspräsidium anzuklopfen da es sein könnte das ich drt evtl. aufzeichnungen befinden.

ich bleib am ball.

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

UPDATE:

regierungspräsidium hat weder aufzeichnungen noch etwas mit der
 " SPORTFISCHERPRÜFUNG " zu tun, sondern auch erst wieder mit der 
" STAATLICHEN FISCHERPRÜFUNG ".

wurde jetzt wieder an den VDSF verwiesen.
meine kontaktstelle im letzten jahr war in offenbach.habe jetzt über google ein tel.nr. in wiesbaden.

ich bleibe am ball.


fortsetzung folgt

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

UPDATE :

angerufen in wiesbaden.

das gespräch war kurz und bündig.
 netter herr am anderen ende.
aufzeichnungen oder archiv gibt es höchstens zehn jahre ( wurde mir beim regierungspräsidium auch so mitgeteilt ).
ich soll nun eine GUTE farbkopie per post nach wiesbaden senden und nach begutachtung und feststellung der echtheit des dokuments wird ein erneuter sportfischerprüfungsausweis ausgestellt.
soweit die aussage des herrn.
also morgen zur post und abschicken. 

fortsetzung folgt

ich bleib am ball.

  gruss


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

nur mal so zur Info................

hatte meinen Fischereischein auf Als verloren, konnte Prüfungszeugniss nicht mehr finden..........habe dann beim Kreis angerufen U. Fischereibehörde(10.15Uhr), am nächsten Tag hatte ich ein neues Prüfungszeugniss.......

Der neue Fischereischein wurde dann mit der Gültigkeit des alten übertragen, hatte noch 3 Jahre gut.....:m


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

UPDATE :
freitag bekam ich post vom fischereiverband.
es handelte sich um ein schreiben mit der mitteilung das ein ersatzdokument kein problem darstellt.
zahlungsanweisung über 16.45€ anbei.
vermerk : nach überweisung wird umgehend neues dokument ausgestellt und zugeschickt.

so long

alles gut, nur bisschen umständlich.

gruss


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfungsausweis Wer kann mir helfen ?*

La mancha Mühlen malen langsam


----------

